

Awesome List of Advanced Distributed Systems Papers - badri
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/5/31/awesome-list-of-advanced-distributed-systems-papers.html

======
akronim
Direct link: <http://www.cs.uiuc.edu/class/sp11/cs525/sched.htm>

------
pokoleo
First comment:

" This was posted on Hacker News 3 days ago, please cite your sources:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2593998> "

~~~
rryan
The links are to two different courses though -- the previous HN link is to
CS598 and the High Scalability link is to CS525.

------
helwr
via HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2593998>

------
jorangreef
Anyone have a zip file of those papers? It's a long list.

